# Where do the big Browns hang out?



## 18inchBrown (May 1, 2016)

I have always heard that you should look for deeper areas by trees along the side. Or to look for them in current breaks or in deep pools. I had a large brown on my line about 3 years ago in the Mad and that was when it attacked a 7" chub that I was bringing in. I've told this story before on here. The fish was close to 2 foot. It was deeply colored red and brown and had a hooked jaw. I missed the first attempt at netting it and then it simply opened it's mouth. It was lying by a tree in a deep area in a current break below a long log.
Well last Wednesday (11/24) I ran into a big brown. It was deeply colored and I didn't see it for long. It also looked like a 2 footer.








If you see that tree on the left, that is where it was. It looks like a good spot but from this distance you can't tell how deep it was. I needed to take a leak so I walked to the tree on the right from the middle of the river.








Now you can see and that's why I walked over. It's only 6 inches deep. If you look at that larger root or log that comes out on the right, that is where the trout was lying. It's head was sticking out like it was backed in. I saw the head before it moved. It came out quickly when I approached the tree on the right and the bank. My heart jumped as I saw the dark colored 20+ incher dart from his lair. I learned a valuable lesson. Work all tree root sytems along the bank no matter how shallow.


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

A while back I read an interesting article regarding fishing for LARGE browns, I tried to find a link to paste but couldn't. 

It said they tend to be nocturnal, but can be drawn out with good streamer action. A couple of the interesting parts of the article, and I can't remember the exact figures but they were big, a brown can smell a target 200yds upstream of them, and can reach a speed of 25mph in a couple feet.


----------



## mn4 (Oct 14, 2020)

That’s crazy. I walk right past that kind of stuff all the time without even giving it a second thought -especially this time of year.

This could be completely off base, but I guess it sorta makes sense when you consider that water temps in the Mad might be more stable/warmer given that it’s spring fed compared to streams with less of a spring-fed influence. Or maybe it was just a complete fluke. The only thing I know for sure and have become more convinced of the older I get, is that I really know nothing about fishing - LOL. In any case, super interesting post.


----------



## 18inchBrown (May 1, 2016)

Exactly brother, I would have never thought a big fish would be in that area. That's why I wrote about it. I suppose I am admitting my ignorance but this opens up a lot more area to work when I am fishing.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

A friend of mine and his brother in law fish Michigan for guided fly fishing a couple of times a year and their guide only fishes at night for Browns…during the day is only Brooks and Rainbows…one of the hottest flies is an imitation mouse for the Browns…


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

I've had the same experience as you on the upper clear fork too many times. I try my best to wade upstream and fish so I can spot them before they spot me, but that means I'm fishing dries or dry plus a dropper. I haven't caught my 20 plus incher yet but up to an 18 incher. I guess I need to really get out hunting with a streamer and see what I can pull out.

I only fish the daytime but on occasion I have spotted the big fish in the deepest areas. Once I had a crayfish pattern on and got the right cast upstream and to the side of a big one. A 20 incher moved to within 3 inches then darted away. My heart stopped for a bit on that one.

I did catch a 24 inch hold over rainbow on Apple creek one hot afternoon in August. On a gray BH hairs ear nymph. Great battle on my 4 wt. I was fishing deep water the bottom was dark and I couldn't see the big one. A couple smaller ones had followed the nymph and backed off when it entered the bulls territory. It slowly rose off the bottom and stopped my nymph. I never detected the take on the dry but set the hook and it was game on. If I didn't see it, I never would have known a fish took the fly.

best,
Rickerd


----------

